# Beet Wine



## MedPretzel (Jul 1, 2005)

I thought I'd share my beet wine with you.


Ingredients


4 lb. young beets
2-1/2 lb. granulated sugar
1/2 oz. shredded ginger
1 gallon water
1 tsp tannin
2 tsp acid blend
wine yeast and nutrient


Instructions


Use only young, well washed beetroot, pureed in the blender and bring to boil in6 cups water with ginger. Simmer until beetroot is tender, but not mushy. Strain liquid over sugar in primary fermentation vessel, stirring well to dissolve sugar. When room temp, (70 degrees F.), add the rest of the ingredients. Cover well and set in warm (room temp) place for two days. Top up with remaining water, fit airlock, and move to a cooler place (60-65 degrees F.). Siphon liquor off sediments after two months and again when clear. Bottle in dark glass to preserve color and sample after one year. 


I've tasted it and it tastes very beety. I will keep you posted. It is supposed to improve with age.


----------



## MedPretzel (Jul 20, 2005)

I bottled this one about 2-3 weeks ago. Then, it tasted very beety still (like I said)





Here's the label which won the consensus of this forum, so I used it...


----------



## Fran365 (Oct 21, 2017)

Hi Medpretzel.I have a lot of beets this fall and wanted to try a wine, your recipe loots good. You mention "puree in a blender" and cook till just tender. Did you mean to puree the raw beets? Also, ever hear of black peppercorns in this wine? Fran


----------



## AkTom (Jan 23, 2018)

I just started a beet wine. I haven't heard of using peppercorns.


----------

